# Is this a Baby Goliath Grouper



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

My buddy caught this on a sabiki. Is it a baby Goliath or Gag? It has a striped pattern similar to a Goliath or Nassau (I believe these don't exist up here), but has a pattern more similar to a Gag on its head, not the freckled pattern that you see on the Goliath.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a keychain lol, hes got along ways to go whatever it is


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is not a baby gag or goliath. I can not remember what it is called right now but it is a fish you see in the saltwater aquarium industry from time to time.
- Ron


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Their patterns change so much when they're that young it's hard to tell... honestly it looks like a baby Warsaw to me... tough to say for sure though.


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like it is a member of the hawk fish family to me. I had aquariums for a lot of years and that looks like a hawk fish body type from what I can tell from the picture. I'm sure someone on here can make a positive id for you.
Not the exact fish but maybe the same family?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who knows


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Belted sand fish.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Belted sand fish.


That's the one. The images on google are a perfect match. It is a member of the grouper/sea bass family. I guess they only get to be like four inches long.

Here is info on the specie, in case anyone is interested. http://www.fishbase.org/summary/3348


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Belted sand fish.


Dang! Is there anything Chris doesn't know?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^Transmissions, nanotechnology, all languages besides English, how to kill a myrtle tree for good, read music, where Big Trout were this past three days, etc, etc, etc and understanding the female mind.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Chris V said:


> ^^Transmissions, nanotechnology, all languages besides English, how to kill a myrtle tree for good, read music, where Big Trout were this past three days, etc, etc, etc and understanding the female mind.


other than the Big Trout thing I wouldn't be too concerned about all that other stuff


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

And then God said, "do yo want that bridge 2 lane or 4?"


----------

